# K10 fresh versus pb



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

Can somebody please explain to me the difference between the compak K 10 fresh and the k10 pb? Why is the fresh more expensive as well? Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Fresh is a grind on demand, ie no doser. The pro barista is not, but has other features


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dfk is correct , a quick google search will also provide you with features and differences. If some are unclear then ask way


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

Thanks. It's the difference in price between the two that I don't understand. Will search google again.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You are paying for the delivery system on the k10 fresh


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

Thanks coffeechap. That's what I thought but was not sure.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Isn't the k10pb meant to have less retention , the yanks say it is better for single dosing ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The both have the same retention as it is exactly the same burrs with the same grind chamber, however you can single dose on the b version, but it take ages.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

You can see the diference simply by looking at them side by side.



mhofmeyr said:


> Can somebody please explain to me the difference between the compak K 10 fresh and the k10 pb? Why is the fresh more expensive as well? Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> The both have the same retention as it is exactly the same burrs with the same grind chamber, however you can single dose on the b version, but it take ages.


Ok cool ,it was only anecdotally ,as all the yanks on HB recon it's the best single doser out there. If it has the same retention as the fresh I find that hard to believe then ....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok cool ,it was only anecdotally ,as all the yanks on HB recon it's the best single doser out there. If it has the same retention as the fresh I find that hard to believe then ....


Conicals are never easy to use single dosing, the PB can be modified to be (arguably) the best of the bunch


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I read today, that a certain well known and respected american gentleman, stated quite categorically, that conical grinders are really suited to the home user, especially one that wanted to swop consistently between bean types........I wonder how much he was paid to write that tripe!

And I quote

Everybody who has used one of the big conicals agrees on this: for changing coffees and doses frequently, big conicals are indisputably easier to use.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Conicals are never easy to use single dosing, the PB can be modified to be (arguably) the best of the bunch


Er, the HG One is and I'm sure the Versalab is too - zero retention too.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok , conical motor powered ones then . The versalab is a hybrid burr set


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No if you single dose in the k10s either then you get around a gram of retention, however it takes a lot longer to grind and the barista is better at it as it has a hopper, the k10f will take 40 seconds to single dose as it takes time for the grinder to clear the grind path of grinds and I don't see the point of spending the extra if you are not going to use it for what it is exceptional at which is beautiful delivery, repeat ability and 3 seconds


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gary, the HG was but a dream when this was written. He was commenting on a K10 Fresh thread


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol. i guess it depends if you include time and workflow steps as parts of the definition for 'easy to use'.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep totally agree dude, a big conical single dosing takes forever( comparatively speaking)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If only there was a 'grinder project' on the horizon....


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

Well, I think the next step for me is to see these two beasts in action. I think BB has the k10 F in stock but not the PB. Need to see the PB somewhere. Thanks for all the info so far guys!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mhofmeyr said:


> Well, I think the next step for me is to see these two beasts in action. I think BB has the k10 F in stock but not the PB. Need to see the PB somewhere. Thanks for all the info so far guys!


What machine is this looking to be paired with ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't think bella has the k10f in stock just the k8 wether are you as I can show you both


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

Northamptonshire. Is that far from u?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am in Swindon, might be worth the journey as you could also see a mythos and a robur


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

Now that would be great. I will let you know when I can come over. Would you mind giving me your details? Thanks


----------

